# Druckfilter und SKimmer und Bodenablauf?



## Joschi (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo ich möchte einen Druckfilter benutzen kann man trotzalldem Skimmer und Bodenablauf einbauen?Mein Teich hat ca.5500-6000l habe eine Gardena FSB8000 Duo Pumpe,welchen Druckfilter (Größe) muss ich nehmen?Wenn das mit Druckfilter,Bodenablauf und Skimmer gehen würde wie muss ich das machen.Möchte keinen Schwerkraftfilter bauen aber Bodenablauf und Skimmer möchte rein,Kois wollen wir rein setzen .


----------



## karsten. (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Druckfilter und SKimmer und Bodenablauf?*



			
				Joschi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich möchte einen Druckfilter benutzen kann man trotzalldem Skimmer und Bodenablauf einbauen?Mein Teich hat ca.5500-6000l habe eine Gardena FSB8000 Duo Pumpe,welchen Druckfilter (Größe) muss ich nehmen?Wenn das mit Druckfilter,Bodenablauf und Skimmer gehen würde wie muss ich das machen.Möchte keinen Schwerkraftfilter bauen aber Bodenablauf und Skimmer möchte rein , Kois wollen wir rein setzen .




Hallo 

man kann 

aber 

gerade Skimmer und Bodenablauf sollten immer über eine Vorabscheidung laufen . Das wird mit einem Druckfilter schwierig .

Warum müssen es bei soo kleinem Teichen immer Koi´s sein ?   

wollt Ihr gänzlich auf Pflanzen verzichten ?

Man kann richtige Mehrkammerfiltersysteme o.ä. auch gepumpt betreiben .

überlegt noch mal  

mfG


----------



## Ulumulu (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Druckfilter und SKimmer und Bodenablauf?*

Hallo Joschi

Habe schon die anderen Beiträge von dir mitgelesen.
Ich glaube jeder weiß mittlerweile das du eine Gardena FSB8000 Duo Pumpe hast. Gardena ist übrigens nicht so das wahre für den Teich sag ich aus Erfahrung...: 
Warum bist du so fixiert auf einen Druckfilter?

Mach es doch ganz einfach
Leg die Pumpe an die Tiefste Stelle in Teich und schließ diese an einen Durchlauffilter an. 
Ich halte nix von Druckfilter. Wenn ich mir nur vorstelle das der dreck mit druck irgendwo rein gepresst wird ne ne.

Hat die Pumpe eigentlich einen Ansaugstutzen wo man einen Skimmer anschließen kann?

Das mit den Kois würde ich mir an deiner Stelle nochmal Überlegen noch kannst du vergrößern.
Dann mach das.  Spar dir die Arbeit in ein oder zwei Jahren nochmal alles abreißen zu müssen um zu vergrößern, mach es direkt.
du wirst es nicht bereuen.
wie schnell steht man da und denkt sich "hhhmm ich würd ja gern noch einen dazukaufen… und noch einen … und noch einen ….. usw…" 

Bedenke das ein Koi bis zu 80 cm groß werden kann das wär im Verhältnis so als wie wenn du in einem 4 m² Zimmer mit noch zwei oder drei Leuten dein Leben lang leben müsstest.
das ist bestimmt nicht schön.

Denk drüber nach  

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Michael K (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Druckfilter und SKimmer und Bodenablauf?*

Hallo, Du brauchst das Wasser nur per Schwerkraft über ein Spaltsieb laufen lassen,
und dann in Deinen Druckfilter pumpen. 
Wichtig sind die Schieber für den Bodenablauf und Skimmer.
Ich würde Dir allerdings bei der Teichgröße auch zu einen Schwerkraftsystem mit Mehrkammerfilter raten.
Eine sehr gute alternative wäre auch ein Bubble Bead Filter der entfernt Schmutzteile bis 5 Mikron (0,005 mm).
Allerdings  muß auch bei dem System wie bei jeden andere eine vernünftige Vorfilterung sein.
Der BBF 1 würde für Deinen Teich reichen.


----------



## Thomas_H (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Druckfilter und SKimmer und Bodenablauf?*

Salut,
ich glaube, jetzt weiß Joschi gar nichts mehr  

Einerseits spricht er von Druckfilter, andererseits vom O..se 10.1

*Druckfilter*: http://cgi.ebay.de/SET-DRUCKFILTER-...7QQihZ009QQcategoryZ84141QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Der  O..e ist ein *Durchlauffilter*:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Oase-Teichfilter...4QQihZ009QQcategoryZ84142QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ich persölich halte Beide für zu teuer und für Kois und die 8000er Pumpe zu schlapp  

Soviel dann zum Urlaub :nase: : https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4784




*Jetzt sieh dir das mal an Joschi * 
http://www.teichtechnik-selbstbau.de/html/bauanleitungen.html

Und Lars;- der die Zeichnungen bereit hält:


----------



## Joschi (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Druckfilter und SKimmer und Bodenablauf?*

Hallo,ich habe mich jetzt endschlossen Entgüldig.Ich werde einen Druckfilter  mit UVC benutzen oder einen Durchlauffilter,der einen Bachlauf mit Wasser versorgt und zurück in Teich läuft.Einen Bodenablauf werde ich nicht einbauen.Meine Letzten fragen an euch,
1.kann ich einen Skimmer mit einbringen,wie und wo müsste man ihn Anschliessen.
2.welchen Druckfilter (größe Volumen) muss ich nehmen.
3.Ha Ha,wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen Druck und durchlauffilter?Wenn schon keinen Schwerkraftfilter,dann das bessere von den Beiden.
So jetzt hab ich genug genervt


----------



## karsten. (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Druckfilter und SKimmer und Bodenablauf?*



			
				Joschi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,ich habe mich jetzt endschlossen Entgüldig.Ich werde einen Druckfilter  mit UVC benutzen oder einen Durchlauffilter,der einen Bachlauf mit Wasser versorgt und zurück in Teich läuft.Einen Bodenablauf werde ich nicht einbauen.Meine Letzten fragen an euch,
> 1.kann ich einen Skimmer mit einbringen,wie und wo müsste man ihn Anschliessen.
> 2.welchen Druckfilter (größe Volumen) muss ich nehmen.
> 3.Ha Ha,wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen Druck und durchlauffilter?Wenn schon keinen Schwerkraftfilter,dann das bessere von den Beiden.
> So jetzt hab ich genug genervt




ein "Druck"filter hat einen dichten Deckel drauf ,
deshalb auch Aufstellung unter der Wasserlinie möglich
kleine Filterflächen , mangels Platz 
deshalb meist ineffektiv

bei einem Skimmer brauchst Du (immer noch ) irgendeine Vorabscheidung

zu 2 : den Größten !  

mehrere Eingänge richtig zu steuern wird beim Druckfilter schwieriger  

[DLMURL="http://www.verbraucher-service.de/deutsch/pumpen/856.html"]manche Pumpen[/DLMURL] haben einen zweiten geregelten Eingang für Skimmerbetrieb 


mfG


----------



## Joschi (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Druckfilter und SKimmer und Bodenablauf?*

Hallo Karsten,ich habe die Garden FSB8000Duo da könnte ich doch einen Skimmer mit einbringen oder?Bloss was ist besser,einen Schwimmskimmer oder einen Festen eingebauten am Rand?


----------



## Thomas_H (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Druckfilter und SKimmer und Bodenablauf?*

Den Skimmer wirst du so,- und mit deiner Pumpe wohl vergessen können.
Dann brauchst du schon ne 2. Pumpe;- oder du gehst baden, wenn du umschalten willst.

Jetzt halt ich mich raus;- es ist sinnlos


----------



## Joschi (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Druckfilter und SKimmer und Bodenablauf?*

Thomas ,nein es ist nicht sinnlos.Ich kann doch bei der 8000er das einstellen an dem Y stück hat doch hebel dafür.


----------



## karsten. (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Druckfilter und SKimmer und Bodenablauf?*

ach komm Thomas .....  


@Joschi

wenn ich DAS
richtig deute hat Deine Pumpe keinen zweiten geregelten EINGANG

wo soll den der Skimmer dran ?

und wo sollen die gehäckselten Blätter vor dem Filter abgeschieden werden ?

Dafür klingt  DUO und Klarwassergarantie toll !  


mfG


_Nachtrag : 
_die nette Dame von GARDENA 
Allgemeine Produktberatung
Tel. (07 31) 4 90-123
Fax (07 31) 4 90-249

hat mir gerade bestätigt , dass man mit dem tollen Y-Stück *am Ausgang* mehrere Filter oder einen zusätzlichen Bachlauf betreiben könnte    
Dabei ist ein Druckfilter mit dem sich ständig erhöhendem Staudruck auf einer Seite gar nicht möglich .  

Ich liebe Klarwassergarantien !


----------



## Thomas_H (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Druckfilter und SKimmer und Bodenablauf?*



			
				Joschi schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas ,nein es ist nicht sinnlos.Ich kann doch bei der 8000er das einstellen an dem Y stück hat doch hebel dafür.



Naja,
und wo setzt du den Verteiler hin?
Außerhalb vom Teich?






_(Hab die Erlaubnis von den Spronkis für das Bild ; die kenn ich nämlich   )_

Bleibt abzuwarten, ob der Skimmer dann auch funktioniert


----------



## Joschi (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Druckfilter und SKimmer und Bodenablauf?*

Hast ja recht das ist ja für die Ausfuhr der Pumpe ,aber wie mach ich es dann ohne Schwerkraftfilter,es soll ein Skimmer unbedingt rein.


----------



## Thomas_H (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Druckfilter und SKimmer und Bodenablauf?*

So, wie du das vorhast mit einer Pumpe alleine gar nicht.
Außer eben, du gehst auch im Spätherbst gerne im Teich tauchen  

Alternativ braucsht du dann eine 2. Pumpe;-

oder sehtzt eben doch einen Bodenablauf und Skimmer bis in einen Pumpenschacht. (Siehe Olaf)

Warum machst du dir eigentlich Gedanken um einen Filter?
Du wolltest doch buddeln


----------

